# Online / Telephone Accountant recommendation



## pflangan (9 Jun 2010)

I'm doing my first full annual return to the CRO. I've produced my balance sheet with TAS Basics, and want to get an accountant to look over it to ensure the CRO don't throw it back to me. 

Can anyone give me a recommendation of an accountant who would do this for me. I probably have a few questions also to confirm that I've allocated things in the right place.

I'm based in Galway, but would be quite happy to work over the phone.

Anyone have a guess at accountant's fees these days also?


----------



## papervalue (9 Jun 2010)

In Mayo Area I would recommend Nestor & Co Ballyhaunis. Had some dealings with them years ago. Not that far from Galway. Had some dealing's with them years ago but not connected with them now as moved away from that area.


----------



## papervalue (9 Jun 2010)

pflangan said:


> I'm doing my first full annual return to the CRO. I've produced my balance sheet with TAS Basics, and want to get an accountant to look over it to ensure the CRO don't throw it back to me.
> 
> Can anyone give me a recommendation of an accountant who would do this for me. I probably have a few questions also to confirm that I've allocated things in the right place.
> 
> ...


 
note the first b1 is due 6 months after incorporation without account

more than likely go for non-audit.

If you get an accountant and everything fairly well kept, most of the accounts can be prepared via email/post.

How many sale/purchase invoices involved and number of cheques would give good indication of fee


----------



## shinners (11 Jun 2010)

CRO will def throw back a balance sheet, a set of accounts will be required, most likely audit exempt ones if small company.

when u meet with your account dont get a shock but the *following services are generally provided by accountants for audit exempt companies (people often forget they need them):*

Preparation of full set of financial statements (still required by company law to prepare these & present at AGM even if audit exempt)
Preparation of abridged financial statements to amend to your Annual return (B1). Certain information & disclosures must be included by law, so if u are thinking of doing the accounts your self be careful. Full & Abridged accounts are usually accompanied by accountants report and are handy if your seeking financing etc. CRO are sending back Annual returns if the attached Financial statements are missing any legally required info.
Prep & submission of Corporation Tax return (CT1)
Prep & submission Return of third party information (46G)
Preparation of minutes of directors and shareholders required regarding accounts & presentation at AGMS etc.
Prep & submission Annual Return (B1)
approach 2/3 reputable practitioners and ask for quotes for work required (let them guide u on whats required, altho it should def include all above maybe more depending on your companys individual circumstances)

*make sure u get B1 in on time or will lose right to audit exemption*


----------



## Jimmyjoe (12 Jun 2010)

I agree with everything that Shinners said, but wish to add one little point...

If you get someone who's NOT registered as a Practicing Accountant to do this work, you've no comeback whatsoever, if there is a problem that should have been spotted by the accountant, whereas, with a Practicing Accontant, they have appropriate insurance policies in place...

There are strict guidelines about how a person can become a Practicing Accountant, and, for the sake of the general public, it's well worth it!!!


----------



## Bill Struth (16 Jun 2010)

shinners said:


> CRO will def throw back a balance sheet, a set of accounts will be required


Not necessarily. A Balance sheet alone is sufficient if the full audit exempt clauses are attached to it.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Paddy199 (16 Jun 2010)

Company Law detemines what are the relevant disclosures required in a set of abridged accounts (audit or not). For example, in a set of small company abridged accounts, you need the balance sheet and relevant notes. Tax liabilities included in creditors is one such note required.

However, CRO do appear to be accepting all sorts of dubious submissions.


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Jun 2010)

Paddy199 said:


> However, CRO do appear to be accepting all sorts of dubious submissions.



What sort of "dubious" submissions are the CRO accepting. I would be very interested in examples.


----------



## simplyjoe (17 Jun 2010)

Paddy is right the CRO is totally at fault in that some of the stuff they accept is ridiculous. Examples: no notes, Creditors not broken down, signed by people who are not directors, wrong share capital shown, incorrect section references for audit exemption and heaps more. As with a lot of things in this beautiful country of ours the compliant filer is penalised by the simple fact that the non complier is not punished.


----------



## Bill Struth (17 Jun 2010)

simplyjoe said:


> Paddy is right the CRO is totally at fault in that some of the stuff they accept is ridiculous. Examples: no notes, Creditors not broken down, signed by people who are not directors, wrong share capital shown, incorrect section references for audit exemption and heaps more. As with a lot of things in this beautiful country of ours the compliant filer is penalised by the simple fact that the non complier is not punished.


 




> The onus is on a company and its officers when completing a statutory submission to ensure that documents submitted to the CRO pursuant to the Companies Acts are fully, accurately and properly completed. Most CRO forms contain a certificate that has to be signed by a current officer of the company, certifying that the content of the form is correct.
> 
> Not all errors made on statutory forms are detected or indeed capable of detection by CRO prior to registration. Statutory filings that are in order on their face are accepted in good faith by CRO and registered by the Office. Even where the filing is not in order on its face, this may not be detected prior to registration as the CRO carries out checks on statutory filings in accordance with the availability of resources and the priorities of the Office as determined from time to time by the Registrar.


http://www.cro.ie/ena/rectification-of-the-register.aspx


----------



## Ants09 (17 Jun 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> What sort of "dubious" submissions are the CRO accepting. I would be very interested in examples.


 
how far back you want to go Graham as can show you a submission the cro accepted for a company limited by guaranteed for y/e dec 2006 which is a joke


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Jun 2010)

Ants09 said:


> how far back you want to go Graham as can show you a submission the cro accepted for a company limited by guaranteed for y/e dec 2006 which is a joke



As a guarantee company I assume that submission was audited. If it is a "joke" then the auditor involved should be reported to their institute.


----------



## papervalue (17 Jun 2010)

I think this thread is gone off the point a bit. The opening poster was looking for a recommedation for someone one to point him in a direction of an accountant. I would assume once he got a bit of Accountant's advice all issue in regard to accounts presenation would have been dealt with by his accountant .

The rights and wrong presentation of accounts that company office received is a letting of steam thread in itself


----------



## simplyjoe (17 Jun 2010)

Fair enough. I find that telephone advice is not worth the paper it written on!!


----------

